# Any other Altima owners here?



## NISMO-CONVERT (Jun 21, 2002)

I am new to the forum and was wondering how many Altima owners there are. I go to Altimas.net once in a while for the latest and greatest info I can get. Hope to chat with some cool people here too.

-Jason


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey J, why dont you tell us what you really own 

Anyway, Its good to see you here. Most peeps here dont like altimas.net from what I have seen. Check out NPM http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/ for some Altimas. I think the current issues has one. Check the back issues as well.

Later hippy


----------



## NISMO-CONVERT (Jun 21, 2002)

Hey Pat,

THX for the link, I will have to check that out. What I drive? Well, I am not ashamed to say it. Since the deal fell through on The Spec V. I am still driving my 97 Audi A4 1.8T Quattro 5spd. Plus I still have 3 VW's in the yard. 

The Altima has a nice set of Sprint 2" springs waiting to go in as well as the Stillen front Air dam. Yeah, one of these days i'll get off my lazy butt and finish her up.

Latta P


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2002)

i am here 97 gxe stick black


----------



## NISMO-CONVERT (Jun 21, 2002)

Hey there, good to see another Altima owner on the board. My father and I are building up the 97.5. It is his daily driver, and since I have had a ton of cars he kinda fell into the import scene. Kinda cool to have my DAD bumpin around town in a slightly decked out Altima. When I put the springs and Stillen nose on her I will wost some pics.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

NISMO-CONVERT said:


> *Hey there, good to see another Altima owner on the board. My father and I are building up the 97.5. It is his daily driver, and since I have had a ton of cars he kinda fell into the import scene. Kinda cool to have my DAD bumpin around town in a slightly decked out Altima. When I put the springs and Stillen nose on her I will wost some pics. *


we would love to see it....!


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

my dad might get a 93 altima and mayhaps he will go the same route!


----------



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

Go for it guys! It'd be nice to see some tricked out Altima's around here.


----------



## iBi Bianco kits (Jul 13, 2002)

I'm an Altima owner as well. Hi guys.


----------



## NISMO-CONVERT (Jun 21, 2002)

Jeff, That body kit is HOT! I will try hard to come up and check her out. Maybe next year My Dad's Alti can be sporting that kit. I know he likes it a lot


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

hey altima guys: do u think my 65 year old dad will actaully go the route of tuner? cause i know when i got my mags he was pleased. lol, he was grinning almost as much as i was how cool it would be to post a pic of my sentra next to my dads altima!


----------



## NISMO-CONVERT (Jun 21, 2002)

Well, my Audi is in the shop again so I borrowed my dads Altima. I balanced the tires and gave her a good check over. Needless to say I went to the local parts store and picked up a new bosal exhaust from the converter back. The old one had some heavy corrosion at the connections, and I found several small cracks starting. The front flex wrap was almost gone. So.... Front pipe, center, and rear muffler and gaskets set me back $297 I didn't think that was too bad. I chose that over Stillen, just because Stillen was over $600 before shipping. I also had a nice new SS dual tip waiting for it in my basement.  Should be on by next weekend, hopefully have pics up soon. The unexpected exhaust set back the paint work for the Stillen front lip. It's a neverending project I guess...


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey, Hippy #1(personal joke between me and NISMO-CONVERT)
As many of us will tell you, good choice not going with $tillen. Many board members have experenced rust problems with $tillen exhaust, and since you live in the north country it would only compound the problem. I am sure I speak for a lot of us when I say we cant wait for pics. Since I know you(we went to college together and were roomates) I am happy to see you involved with the Nissan community. Looks like all of my Nissan talk got you going in the right direction(if only you would get rid of the dirty Germans and get a Nissan of your own). I am also glad you are making a good go of modding something other than a Vee-dub or Audi. Trust me all of you members here, If this guys can do to a Nissan, what he has done to his German "low riders", I will not be the only Vermont Nissan tuner here  p.s. "J" we should start a Vermont Hippy Nissan club. I can see it now.. VHN Perfomance Forget about "Ghetto Speed" and "DLS" VHN will rule the green mountain state.

By the way, if any of the above post seems weird or "out there", yes officer I have had a few to drink tonight  

Hippy #2 signing off, remember to stare at the ceiling tiles, while I lay on the floor!


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Oh I forgot,

Good luck with the SE-R, We are all pulling for ya!


----------



## NISMO-CONVERT (Jun 21, 2002)

BWAHAHAHAHAHA...I forgot about the ceiling tiles. That was great. I will have to find you a green carpet for your new pad...he he. Speaking of DLS and Ghetto speed...Guess what I saw rolling down Dorset street in B-town today? Well Its a Honda...Ji was out with his 93 Si Hatch Turbo. What tipped me off was the huge blue PIAA fogs in the bumper and the Black Kosei rims. Yep sitting behind the wheel was 'ol Ji himself with his big Australian hat. 

Umm...Nismo content...Yea. I went and picked up the newest Ludacris CD, and went bumpin through B-town with the Altima tonight. Oh yeah, the girls were rubbernecking when the Altima rolled past Church street  

It's late, Dirty Hippy #1 signing off. Going to go dream about my Silver Spec V


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

J,
From what I have heard(from the horses mouth) the Si isnt boosted anymore, and if I rember right the rims are Enkie(sp?). Glad to see that you are out representing with the Altima, catch ya later.


----------



## darkchris18 (Jan 30, 2007)

whats up. i drive a 1995 altima and plan to build a show car with it.any tips on what to do and any other good ideas would be great.i plan to drop a new engine one day as well.-chris


----------



## deadman93 (Aug 13, 2007)

i have a 93 altima gxe


----------



## cshepard (Oct 6, 2004)

I have a 1993 Altima SE. Had been a good car up until the last few years. I am determined to keep it running.


----------



## deadman93 (Aug 13, 2007)

i am getting ready to do an SR20 DET swap in my 93 altima gxe


----------

